# Now X Yes Collab vs Now Pilot



## amaz0mbie (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello guys,

Im thinking to try the Now bindings, I heard a lot of good impressions about this skate tech thing. 
info: Im 5,11" 190lbs, 
Boots: Ride Fuse 10.5US (Mondo 28,5cm)
Boards: lib tech box knife 157W, Yes the Greats uninc 156 (2019 with midbite) and I plan to invest into a new powder board: Korua shapes Pencil 164
Bindings: Im actually ride with Burton Malavita, before that I had Cartels.

But I really hesitating between the two type X Yes vs Pilot. The specs says the Pilot is flex 7 the Yes collab is flex 6. But as I see the highback is the same, the hanger is different as I see Hanger 1.0 at Yes, Hanger 2.0 Pilot. What do you think for Ride Fuse 10.5US which binding size for ideal at Yes or at Pilot? I think maybe hanger 1.0 is better for small footprint Ride Fuse?? Than the toe strap is the same (I hope the new 2020 model better than the older ones), and I dont know what is the big difference regarding heel strap type, but it looks like for me the Yes strap is more responsive than the Pilots. I think I would like to go with the Yes collab, it has better buckles too. Could it be possible if I need a bit more response I change the medium bushing to hard in the Yes collab and more or less I get a Pilot? I just wondering for stiffening, because I thinking maybe one bindings can work on both boards, so for the Korua Pencil as well with hard bushings?? Or its not an ideal for freeride either with the hard bushings? And I have to invest another binding for korua? like Now drive?

Thanks in advance for the kind help!


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I own both the NowxYes colab and the Now Drive bindings. Been riding Now since inception so probably about 8 yrs or so? For size 10.5 i think you could go with the medium. The strap is significantly better with the newer NowxYes colab bindings than it is on the older Drive bindings. I feel when i do change out between the bushings that i get a little more response though that may honestly be placebo affect. The NowxYes are going to be a little softer just due to highback. Keep in mind though that the beauty of the Now bindings is you still get the crazy response even with the softer bindings just due to the skate technology and the way it works. I went with the NowxYes on my Lib Tech Orca for that reason. Wanted a little softer ride for powder since that will primarily be my powder board. Something else to keep in mind is that with the NowxYes colabs you can keep baseplates on each board and just move the bindings. Saves a significant amount of money. AngrySnowboarder has a phenomenal review of both bindings your looking at on his youtube channel. Highly recommend watching both.


----------



## amaz0mbie (Mar 20, 2016)

powderjunkie said:


> I own both the NowxYes colab and the Now Drive bindings. Been riding Now since inception so probably about 8 yrs or so? For size 10.5 i think you could go with the medium. The strap is significantly better with the newer NowxYes colab bindings than it is on the older Drive bindings. I feel when i do change out between the bushings that i get a little more response though that may honestly be placebo affect. The NowxYes are going to be a little softer just due to highback. Keep in mind though that the beauty of the Now bindings is you still get the crazy response even with the softer bindings just due to the skate technology and the way it works. I went with the NowxYes on my Lib Tech Orca for that reason. Wanted a little softer ride for powder since that will primarily be my powder board. Something else to keep in mind is that with the NowxYes colabs you can keep baseplates on each board and just move the bindings. Saves a significant amount of money. AngrySnowboarder has a phenomenal review of both bindings your looking at on his youtube channel. Highly recommend watching both.


So you said that Now X Yes could work flawless with a stiffer powder board? It sound great  

I always heard the base statement that a stiffer bindings could fit on a softer board too, but a softer bindings not really good with a stiffer board. Mainly I would go for the X Yes but because I planed to use one binding for all boards (park, groomers, some carving sometimes and also some freeride too) thats why I checked the Pilot, because its based on specs a bit stiffer than X Yes, but not so stiff like Drive. I think Drive would be too stiff for park riding, etc.

But in the same time I never rode with any Now bindings, because at my location its not an easy project demoing Now bindings... thats the biggest problem...

Maybe I will have an opportunity to test a Now Jeremy Jones bindings on the weekend (am I right its basically a Drive bindings?) And than I can have some impressions about the skate tech.

What is your opinion: What is the stiffnes difference between the Drive and the X Yes?


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I spent last season on the Now Pilot using them between 3 boards, K2 simple pleasures, K2 Manifest and Endeavor archetype. I was tossing up between buying the brigade, pilot and Yes collab at the time but ended up going with the pilot because I like carving and prefer the extra response.

They worked well with all 3 boards, very comfortable and the least foot fatigue I have ever experienced in a binding, had no issue at all with the straps.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

I think the moral of the story is that Now bindings are good for just about anything you put them on. If you are interested in the convenience of the kingpin tool-less for easy movement of the bindings between your snowboards i would recommend going with the Now x Yes colab bindings. If you think you are going to be doing more freeride than powder or park i would probably lean Now Pilot.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

It's worth mentioning that you can set up any of the now bindings with the tool-less system, I have my pilots set up with tool-less but you do have to buy the kit from now as an extra.


----------



## amaz0mbie (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you guys all the useful info. Is anybody have experience with the two mentioned type? X yes collab and Pilot? Is there any significant difference in feeling? Or about their heel straps?


----------

